# Let's talk accordion



## plagueship (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anyone play? How did you learn? What kind of music do you play? If you travel with it, how on earth do you do it?

As for me, I picked it up after playing klezmer and 'folk punk' (whatever that means) on strings for a couple years, and by imitating someone else who's also self-taught and didn't exactly 'know what they were doing' either. I recently got a book of Sephardic tunes (by Merima Kljuco) and I'm trying to learn some more interesting rhythm-hand techniques. I also play more Leonard Cohen songs than I think anyone else I've ever met.


----------

